# Mein Teich Projekt



## Xteufel3 (10. Aug. 2009)

Hi einige kennen mich vll noch von frühers aus dem Forum,

ich bin Marco 19 Jahre alt und teile mein Intresse an Kois mit euch.
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich selbst einen 14 m³ großen Teich aber da wir umgezogen sind habe ich meine Fische leider in ein kleineres Becken umsiedeln müssen (siehe Fotos).
Deshalb habe ich vor, nächstes Jahr einen neuen Teich mit 25-30 m³ zu bauen (Schwerkraftsystem, Sifi, Zweikammerpatronenfiltersystem mit anschließenden UVC-Klärer sowie Pflanzenfilter).
Aufbau des Teiches ungefähr so wie auf diesem Bild (Siehe Anhang).
Bodenplatte betoniert, Wände aus Betonstein.
Jetzt die Frage:
Folie einschneiden lassen oder Flüssigteichfolie (Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?)?
Ich werde euch mit meinem Projekt auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Udo (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

hallo xteufel3,

warum erst nächstes Jahr ? :?
wenn die große wiese da ist dann ran an den spaten. noch haben wir sommer
und du kannst noch viel schaffen dieses Jahr.

wo läßt du deine fische über Winter ?

gruß udo


----------



## Xteufel3 (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

Naja, wir haben noch ein anderes Projekt, wir betonieren nämlich nächste Woche noch eine Betonplatte für die Lagerung unseres Holzes (siehe Bild), aber angefangen haben wir schon (Leerrohr und Wasserleitung sind schon verlegt).

Meine Fische kommen zur Überwinterung ins Haus.

Für den Teich habe ich schon eine Skizze angefertigt (siehe Bild)

Was haltet ihr davon oder habt ihr möglicherweise noch Anregungen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge? Der Garten verläuft schräg, das ist das Problem...

Hat keiner Erfahrungen mit Mauern und anschließendem Folie aufstreichen?



Gruß Marco


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

Servus Marco

Herzlich Willkommen

Hier ein Link aus einem Nachbar-Forum bzgl. Flüssigfolie.

Bei deiner Teichplanung würde ich mindestens einen Meter zur Hecke platz lassen, wegen trimmen (schneiden) der Hecke.


kommst besser dazu
fällst du eventuell nicht ins Wasser und damit einhergehend keine stromschlag Gefahr > elektr. Heckenschere
und Schneidabfälle werden nicht das Wasser verschmutzen

Bevor du weiter in Planung gehst .... siehe dich Hier ein bisserl um, vorallem die Teichbau - G`schichten


----------



## Xteufel3 (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

Ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort, da ich ja nicht mehr angefangen hab mit dem Teichbau hab ich schon mal angefangen ein Hälterungsbecken für innen zu bauen bzw jetzt noch aussen,
da ich es euch nicht vor enthalten will seht selbst 
Nächstes Wochenende wirds wahrscheinlich fertig sein, ich halt euch auf den laufenden

Länge: 2,60
Breite: 1,50
Höhe : 1,00


----------



## Xteufel3 (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

Was meint ihr von der Statik her ? müsste der Belastung schon gewachsen sein oder ?


----------



## Xteufel3 (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

So neue Bilder vom Becken würd mich mal über Kommentare freuen 
Auf dem letzten Bild der Chef selber xD


----------



## Xteufel3 (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

So neue Bilder weis aber jetzt nicht mehr ob ich noch weitere Bilder reinstellen soll, da ja keiner was schreibt 
Naja Ok Boden wurde nun verstärkt der letzte Rahmen wurde angebracht, am Wochenende solls in Betrieb gehn


----------



## Olli.P (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

Hi Marco,

dann schreib ich ma was....... 

Dein Riesen Sarg sieht doch schon mal gut aus. 


Aber ob die Ecke so hält 

Hättest da nicht besser Winkel verwenden können???
In den Stirnseiten halten Schrauben/Nägel ja bekanntlich nicht so gut.......... 


Und immer schön weiter Bilder Hochladen, iss doch 'ne tolle Doku


----------



## squidy (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

hi marco

sieht gut aus dein becken 

denke das es hält, wobei der einwand von olli doch berechtigt ist. wenn du aber nicht nur stirnseitig, sondern die balken in den ecken auch oben und unten mit den eisenplatten verschraubst, wird das halten 

mein becken ist wohl auch zu massiv geworden 
wenn ich sehe das andere ihre becken mit eisenbahnschwellen errichten, die nur aufeinander geschichtet werden und mit "einschlaghacken" verbunden sind. hält, ich konnte es kaum glauben, aber es ist so  evtl hilft da auch noch die eingeschweisste folie 

den sinn deiner konstruktion (zwei Rähmen) versteh ich trotzdem nicht  hast ja nur mehr schrauben und winkel verballert. traust du deinen 100mm balken nicht? die Balken am Boden sind wohl auch eher unnötig, du hast ja einen massiven boden


----------



## Xteufel3 (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

Ich habe keine Winkel verwendet, weil es so große Winkel nicht gab. 
Hab nur eine 19 mm dicke Sperrholzplatte als Wand genommen, deshalb hab ich 3 Balken eingebaut, sicher ist sicher
Jetzt sind schon 60% des Wassers eingelassen und es sieht alles gut aus 

Was haltet ihr von dem Fisch im Anhang?
Wie viel würdet ihr dafür ausgeben?
Der Bursche ist 35 cm groß

Gruß Marco


----------



## squidy (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

ist doch egal wie gross die winkel sind  meine sind auch nur 80mm x 80mm das reicht dicke  hab aber pro winkel 8 schrauben gegeben.

die 19mm platten genügen auch, meine haben auch 20mm und sie biegen sich nicht einmal im bodenbereich 

Bilder wollen wir trotzdem, nix schöneres als ne volle IH  ich guck ja bei meiner auch täglich rein auch wenn die fischis noch draussen sind


----------



## ouzo (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

Hallo Marco,

erst mal.... viel spaß im nächsten Jahr beim Umbau  ( haben es in diesem Jahr hinter uns gebracht, sind aber immer noch nicht ganz fertig.

Wieviel würdet ihr dafür ausgeben......... für die Frage fehlen noch ein paar Angaben: Züchter und vor allem Alter 

Kauft man den Fisch beim Händler oder privat ? 

Ein  Benikikokuryu, 2 jährig 39 cm, Züchter Ikarshi, hat bei einem Händler 640€gekostet (habe noch Foto und Originalpreis in meiner Teichmappe).
Wir konnten dann 2 Jahre später dieses Tier von Privat kaufen ( ca. 150 €, Preis genau ist nicht zu klären, da wir gleich 8 Stück gekauft haben)

Es ist aber auf dem Foto ein sehr schönes Tier, ich mag Benis, und sieht unserem sehr ähnlich (damals)


----------



## Xteufel3 (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

Neue Bilder


----------



## Xteufel3 (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

Ich hab ne frage und zwar hab ich das Helx in einen 150 Rohr es bewegt sich nicht viel wenn ich es belüfte, werden sich trotzdem Bakterien ansammeln ?
Ich denk mal schon die Wirkung wird halt ein bisschen niedriger ausfallen oder ?


----------



## Xteufel3 (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Mein Teich Projekt*

So neue Filteranlage wurde heute fertig gestellt, das ganze System wurde auf Schwerkraft umgebaut. Nachträglich wurde eine Flansch eingebaut.
Schaut zwar alles noch ein bisschen durcheinander aus aber das wird schon 

Zum Filterbild 
Rot  = Keramik Schaum in Säcken
Gelb = __ Hel-x
Blau = Strumpf (Zur Vorfilterung)

Ich habe eine Plexiglasscheibe schräg eingebaut zum verbessern der Filterleistung 

Gruß Marco


----------

